# Trouble Building a Working Version of BitSquare



## tkoham (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm trying to build a working version of Bitsquare. I thought it would be relatively straightforward, but the process is proving more complicated than I would have liked.

Following the build instructions on the github, everything compiles without issues, but the resulting .jar fails to start with this mess of console output.

I'm using openjdk8, maven33, and openjfx8-devel, the oracle linux port fails to build bitcoinj or bitsquare with maven.

any help or pointers would be appreciated.


----------



## tobik@ (Apr 10, 2017)

Try with this patch and see if you get further:

```
diff --git a/jtorproxy/src/main/java/com/msopentech/thali/toronionproxy/OsData.java b/jtorproxy/src/main/java/com/msopentech/thali/toronionproxy/OsData.java
index ec77a6889..992c1acec 100644
--- a/jtorproxy/src/main/java/com/msopentech/thali/toronionproxy/OsData.java
+++ b/jtorproxy/src/main/java/com/msopentech/thali/toronionproxy/OsData.java
@@ -63,7 +63,7 @@ public class OsData {
         } else if (osName.contains("Linux")) {
             return getLinuxType();
         }
-        throw new RuntimeException("Unsupported OS");
+        return OsType.Linux64;
     }
 
     protected static OsType getLinuxType() {
```
There is always that one dependency/class in Java applications/libraries that uses native components and has hardcoded OS checks... This makes porting them pretty unfun.

I suspect you'll get more runtime errors after this. You probably have to add FreeBSD64 to OsType and add FreeBSD specific cases in the same places where Linux64 occurs. This is all assuming that java/openjfx8-devel isn't broken 

Good luck!


----------



## tkoham (Apr 11, 2017)

tobik@ said:


> Try with this patch and see if you get further:
> 
> ```
> diff --git a/jtorproxy/src/main/java/com/msopentech/thali/toronionproxy/OsData.java b/jtorproxy/src/main/java/com/msopentech/thali/toronionproxy/OsData.java
> ...



Wonderful. Haven't done anything with java in ages, I was hoping this would be a tad more straightforward. Still, thanks for the tips, hopefully I can make some decent progress


----------



## tkoham (Apr 13, 2017)

Fails similarly with patch, here's the output:

https://pastebin.com/ycSnEYCw

I think I might be a little out of my depth here


----------

